# Imaxx 2000, top section snapped.



## Bannedjoe

I used to be bigtime into CB when I drove big rigs.
Like everyone else, I've been through a slew of radios.

After I got out of driving, I bought an RCI 2995 for yakking with guys on the road and offering them good deals on great eats from my restaurant.

I moved my whole rig home after we closed and set my Imaxx 2000 up on a hill.
Between the sun and the wind, the top section snapped off right at its base.

I haven't used it in years because as anyone who uses or monitors 11 meters knows, the band is crap, and so are most of the people on it.

I sometimes would poke around on 10 meters, but for the most part it's nothing but folks screaming CQ,CQ all over the place, and the conversation is limited to QTH??? and How's your weather?

Anyways...I'm rambling.

I want to keep my rig functional just in case a day comes when I need it.

So my question is, can I grab a whip from the truck stop and mount it on top of the Imaxx?
If so, what length should I try to find?
I'm just guessing maybe 102"?

Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## road squawker

that will work, but it will be a little long so it will resonate lower, about 26 MHz.

cut the 102 about 4 inches off for 11 meters or about 8 inches for 10.

good luck


----------



## Bannedjoe

road squawker said:


> that will work, but it will be a little long so it will resonate lower, about 26 MHz.
> 
> cut the 102 about 4 inches off for 11 meters or about 8 inches for 10.
> 
> good luck



What if I split the difference and go with 6"?


----------



## Dude111

My Whip blew off my IMAX 2000 also years ago in high winds.... I got another Imax 2000 whip but havent put it on yet.....

I like 11 Meters.. The only thing I dont like it sll the ppl who dont care if they sound bad!!!


Good luck Joe


----------

